# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Xem Phim 3D Trên Máy Tính (Laptop) ?

## minhphuc0101

*mình chưa biết nhiều về việc xem phim 3d trên máy tính (laptop), các bạn cho mình hỏi chỉ cần down 1 bộ phim 3d về và dùng kính 3d thế là xem đc hay phải còn lệ thuộc vào màn hình máy tính (laptop) có 3d hay không. và cấu hình: ram 4gb, core i3, card onboard thì có chạy đc phim 3d ko? mình cảm ơn!*

----------


## lovegoogle

cần có kính 3d mới xem được nha.

----------


## sondongho83

up cho bác, chúc bác bán đắt hàng. chuc bac thanh cong

----------


## ngoc76hoang

> cần có kính 3d mới xem được nha.


thì ở trên mình cũng có nói tới kính 3d. vậy bộ phim 3d + kính 3d là xem đc phải ko bạn? (ko quan tâm display có 3d hay không), còn cấu hình máy thì sao?

----------


## kevinvu1987

> thì ở trên mình cũng có nói tới kính 3d. vậy bộ phim 3d + kính 3d là xem đc phải ko bạn? (ko quan tâm display có 3d hay không), còn cấu hình máy thì sao?


chỉ cần phim 3d và kính 3d là đủ!

----------


## skyeye

nhưng t nghĩ cũng fai tùy vào cá màn hình nữa..có coi dc hay ko 3d

----------

